# New OSHA Requirerments for training



## tricorsvcs (Dec 7, 2010)

Please be aware of the new OSHA 10 and 30 Hour Training requirements. To answer an old question now the "Controlling Contractor" is the primary reciever of fines on a worksite.


----------

